# Comment about something you like.



## Dracatimate (Jun 12, 2017)

I like art.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I like peppermint lip balm.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Music


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Cillian Murphy <3


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Awkwardpotato said:


> Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.


Love pple who appreciate Sound of Music!



Visionary said:


> Cillian Murphy <3


Yes!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I like music.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I like music.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I like playing with my buddy The Condition of Keegan&#128518;&#128077;


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

MiserableLife99 said:


> I like playing with my buddy The Condition of Keegan&#128518;&#128077;


I like playing with the MiserableLife99! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I like playing with the MiserableLife99!
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


My username sounds terrible lol how can I change it?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

MiserableLife99 said:


> My username sounds terrible lol how can I change it?


You can ask a moderator to change it for you.  That's the only way it can be done.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> You can ask a moderator to change it for you.  That's the only way it can be done.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Good to know...where do I find one of those?


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I like pretty girls.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

MiserableLife99 said:


> Good to know...where do I find one of those?


Any user whose username is red is a moderator. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sleeping


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like Mackinac Island.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MiserableLife99 said:


> Good to know...where do I find one of those?


Have you found somebody yet? I was scrolling through this thread and heard you needed a mod. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sweet Thai Chilli

Hot, very hot, must have water. :grin2:


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


> Have you found somebody yet? I was scrolling through this thread and heard you needed a mod. :b


No I haven't can you help me with that? I already know what I want my new name to be&#128077;&#128578;


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

MiserableLife99 said:


> No I haven't can you help me with that? I already know what I want my new name to be&#128077;&#128578;


PM me and let me know what you'd like it to be.  I will change it for you


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

I like makeup


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like writing.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like star-filled night skies when I am at a good place to see it. I also like the wildlife, who I've begun to talk to, and the stretches of flowers along my little running trail.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I like fraktur calligraphy


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like thunderstorms (when they don't knock out the power).


----------



## Rollergirl6 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dracatimate said:


> I like art.


Crochet


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I like listening to music and collecting CDs.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I like lotus flowers and progressive house music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

God


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Him


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like learning about Ojibwa culture and mythology.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I like researching my family tree.

Makes me feel like a detective. :grin2:


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I like kebabs. Conversely, I want the ones sold at my local mall.

Their Tzatziki sauce is to die for.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

I like Mac DeMarco's "One More Love Song"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Video games! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I like hiking and finding isolated meadows, filled with flora and not a single person in sight.


----------

